# Your All Time 5 Favourite Movies (Oh and least favourite)



## Salazard

Yeah so, do what the title says beetches.

=]


For me, my favourites: 

5. Tie between: Wanted & Vanilla Sky
4. Tenacious D: Pick of Destiny
3. The Butterfly Effect
2. Shaun of the Dead
1. Spirited Away =D

And the worst/most disapointing:

5. Any Harry Potter Movie
4. Twilight
3. Sunshine
2. The Grudge
1. Stormbreaker... Ergh... :dead:


I could probably do better if I wasn't so tired! =P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

This is haaaard.

1: Priest
2: Any Monty Pyton film. I CAN'T CHOOSE ):
3: Ma Vie En Rose
4: Hot Fuzz
5: Clockwork Orange

pfft I have so many other films I love. Oh well. I don't really dislike any films because I only watch things I think I might like.


----------



## see ya

I'm not a huge movie buff, so there's a ton of films I've never seen, buuut....

(In no particular order)

- Forrest Gump
- The Breakfast Club
- WALL-E
- Labyrinth
- Edward Scissorhands

There's more than that, but those were five that came to mind. 

And as for least favorites...I dunno, I haven't seen many films I've disliked, let alone hated. Maybe it's because I'm pretty selective about what I go see, I dunno. :\ But if I were to make a list anyway...

- Norbit (I seriously think this movie gave me an anyeurism...Not that I thought it would be good, nor did I willingly watch it. It happened to be playing in the same room one day and I was in a position where I couldn't move.)
- Juno (Someone's gonna kill me for this one, I just know it...)
- Anything by Seltzer and Friedberg (The geniuses behind Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans, and the like)
- Twilight. (I haven't even seen the movie, but from what I've read of the book...*shudder*)
- ...I dunno.


----------



## foreign contaminant

this is hard for me, mostly because i am not nearly as objective about movies as i am about music or books. the last five movies i enjoyed include

1 - control
2 - the breakfast club
3 - sixteen candles
4 - st. elmo's fire
5 - slumdog millionaire

three 80s movies sandwiched between two movies that came out in the last two years. yeah.

as far as least favorite movies go, i don't have many for reasons explained above, but i probably enjoyed twilight the least out of any movie that i can remember. the dark knight was not very good to me, either.


----------



## Departure Song

5. Hot Fuzz
4. American Dreamz
3. Juno
2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
1. Repo! The Genetic Opera

Least favorite: Norbit


----------



## opaltiger

2001 is my favourite film. I hate putting things in order, so I don't really know what would come next, but best film of last year (I have been watching lots of those lately) was Wall-E. Followed quite closely by Frost/Nixon.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Departure Song said:


> 5. Hot Fuzz
> 2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show





opaltiger said:


> Frost/Nixon.


Eeee~<3


----------



## Jolty

1) Back to the Future
2) Wayne's World
3) Bruce Almighty
4) School of Rock
5) Quadrophenia
6) Highlander

I put 6 in there since I could not decide which one to leave out :( though I love like a bazillion films to bits aaaaaa

as for least favourites... 
High School Musical 2. IT DID MY FREAKING HEAD IN. My sister watched it like 7876954 times when she first got the dvd... 
almost everything else she owns on dvd, y'know crappy teenage american girl films... I don't even watch them, I just hear them in the background and ugh

yeah I can't really make a least favourite list :v


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, gosh...this is going to be hard to choose. But alright:

My favorites(not necessarily in order):

1.) The Dark Knight
2.) Ferris Bueller's Day Off
3.) Starship Troopers
4.) Titanic
5.) Easter Parade

Yes, I have a very odd range of taste. It's pretty weird going from Batman to Judy Garland. As for least favorites, I don't really have any(and even though Twilight annoys me, I'm not going to say that I hate it.)


----------



## Tarvos

1) Lord of the Rings (all of them)
2) A Beautiful Mind
3) A.I.
4) Ben Hur
5) I think the Bourne stuff would fit in here


----------



## Dannichu

Off the top of my head (ask me in a month's time and the answers'll probably be totally different):

1. Rent
2. V for Vendetta
3. Little Miss Sunshine
4. Imagine Me & You (shuddup)
5. Howl's Moving Castle

Honourable mentions go to Kiki's Delivary Service, Spirited Away, If These Walls Could Talk (1 and 2), The Incredibles, Thelma and Louise, Groundhog Day, Terminator 2, Foxfire, Mulan, Billy Elliot, Bound and Fried Green Tomatoes.

I really didn't like Independence Day, King Kong, The Terminal, Knocked Up or Stormbreaker.

I _loathed_ Superbad, the Saw films and Sin City.


----------



## ultraviolet

1. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
3. The Phantom of the Opera
4. Any of the Hannibal Lecter movies (including Red Dragon)
5. The Company of Wolves
Shaun of the Dead is worth an honorable mention
Worst... hmm, I'd probably have to say the Back to the Future series, the Home Alone series and pretty much any Disney life-action flick. 
Oh, and High School Musical anything. _God_.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Eeee~<3


_finally_ someone agrees



> 4. Imagine Me & You (shuddup)


hey it is awesome



> Worst... hmm, I'd probably have to say the Back to the Future series


*D:*


----------



## Cloaked

1. V
2. Stardust
3. The Illusionist
4. Beowulf
5. The Brothers Grimm (the ghost scene at the start)

Be aware that I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel with the last three.  I can only say that they didn't completely suck, not that I like them.


----------



## Tailsy

5. Mean Girls
4. Love Actually
3. Oliver & Company
2. Pan's Labyrinth
1. Airplane!

Honourable mentions: Bolt, Disturbia, About A Boy, Hot Fuzz and Juno.

I'm not very good at picking films I didn't like, though. D: I read summaries and don't go to see films I deem boring, so I tend to only watch things I end up enjoying.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

5. The Shawshank Redemption
4. Casablanca
3. Black Book
2. Letters from Iwo Jima
1. Stalingrad

Honorable Mentions: Almost Famous, Airplane!, Flags of our Fathers, Downfall, Princess Mononoke, The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Toki wo Shoujo Kakeru), The Matrix, Who Am I?, Shaun of the Dead, Terminator 2, Breach

Spirited Away in sort of on limbo for me. I think I just watched it too many times.

Films I did not like? I'm pretty good at picking out which films I'll like and which ones I won't like at a glance. 
However, Flyboys looked cool (and the special effects did turn out cool) and I wanted a World War I film. Unfortunately, everything else about it sucked.
And then there was Pearl Harbor. I watched it in class, so I had little choice in the matter. Again with the neat action sequences and letdowns everywhere else.


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaah you guuuys stop reminding me of films I adore but forgot about~

I second heartily the following: Shawshank Redemption, Eternal Sunshine, Airplane! and Stardust.


----------



## nothing to see here

No idea what my favorite movies would be... I don't watch movies often enough to make a definite "Top 5" list.  I liked the whole Star Wars series (mostly the original trilogy, though the prequels--though they don't measure up to the originals very well--weren't nearly as bad as people claim they are), the Shrek series, Monty Python and the Holy Grail (I still need to see the other Monty Python movies), the Austin Powers movies, and probably half a dozen others I can't remember.

EDIT: Speaking of those I couldn't remember, the whole Lord of the Rings trilogy. Can't believe I forgot it the first time.



> And then there was Pearl Harbor. I watched it in class, so I had little choice in the matter.


Same here.  That's one of the few movies I've ever literally fell asleep during (the other being Titanic... even trying to follow the subtitles when watching it in Spanish couldn't keep me awake.)

Couldn't stand Anchorman either.  Not sleep-inducing, though I did leave the room about halfway through because it was just that bad.


----------



## Alexi

Favourites: 
1. Repo! The Genetic Opera
2. Red Dragon
3. The Breakfast Club
4. Pride and Prejudice
5. Titanic
...Aren't I manly.

Rage-Inciting: 
1. Juno 
2. HSM
3. Twilight
4. Some movie about racism that pissed me off so much because it was way over the top and stupid 
5. "Epic Movie" and its incarnations


----------



## Thorne

I barely ever watch movies, and I barely ever will until they make a Astroboy/Metroid/MOTHER movie, and the MOTHER movie would have to be anime-style, or else it will be shit.

But I have watched some movies, so my top list would be the following:

1. Kung-Fu panda
2. Scooby-Doo Meets the Brothers Boo (ಠ_ಠ)
3. Pokémon 3: The Movie
4. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (The best of the Potter movies in my opinion)
5. Garfield the Movie

I haven't seen enough movies to make a least favourite.


----------



## ultraviolet

Alexi said:
			
		

> 1. Juno


What's wrong with Juno? I thought it was pretty good. o.O


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof is a nice movie also.


----------



## #1 bro

best: The Princess Bride, any Pixar movie, Spirited Away

worst: Mongolian Ping Pong, any _____ Movie


----------



## Bombsii

I couldn't fit it into 5.

Die Another Day, Johnny English, Iron Man, Spiderman 3, Bender's Big Score, The Simpsons Movie (yes I godamn liked it) and Casino Royale/Quantum of Solace (shuttup, its the same movie and anyone who says otherwise will have their balls shaken not stirred.)


----------



## Fredie

Hmm, this is a hard one, I love so many films! Off the top of my head, I suppose it's these.
5.The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
4.I am Legend
3.Jumper
2.Hancock
1.The Pursuit of Happyness

My least favourite ones are...
1.High School Musical 1
2.High School Musical 2
3.High School Musical 3
4.Camp Rock
5.Hannah Montana: The Movie

No prizes for guessing what I hate!


----------



## Erif

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This is haaaard.
> 
> 1: Priest
> 2: Any Monty Pyton film. I CAN'T CHOOSE ):
> 3: Ma Vie En Rose
> 4: Hot Fuzz
> 5: Clockwork Orange


Some beastly movies bro.



Tailsy said:


> 2. Pan's Labyrinth


I couldn't really enjoy that, for some odd reason. It was a great movie, don't get me wrong, but not my favorite. Sad though. D=

Fuck five D=
I loved Juno, one of my favorites of last year. I also liked the The Prestige, which was so much better than The Illusionist, in my opinion. Also, nobody put Pirates of the Caribbean on their list? The first two were great. i am sam was another great movie. Ocean's Eleven hilarious; Hero was brilliant. One of my all time favorites was Chicago. A great, great movie. 
I'm also surprised no one said The Departed. That was pretty good.

No for animation. /=

The Nightmare Before Christmas is near the top, I've probably watched it 30+ times. Fun stuff. I like all of the Classic Disney, like, a lot. Fox And the Hound, Aristocats, Mulan, Fantasia, Tarzan... yeah, I miss them sooooo. Ratatouille, Monster's Inc. are my favorite Pixar, and Shrek and Over the Hedge my favorite Dreamworks.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Erif said:


> Some beastly movies bro.


they are very nice thank you sir ):<


----------



## Byrus

Favourites:

- The Fly (Any version)
- Gremlins 2 (first one was good too, but the second was even better)
- Aliens
- Nightmare on elm street (bash the sequels all you want, the first one is classic)
- The Shining 

Honourable mentions go to a clockwork orange, and any David Lynch filim because I love trippy shit. Also, David Cronenberg. I love Scanners and Videodrome and.... damn, I love Videodrome so much. Long live the new flesh! <3

Least favourites:

- High school musical whatever
- Knocked up... actually ANYTHING that has seth rogan in it, he's friggin' creepy, but I hate his character the most in this one
- Juno. I really, really hate this movie. I prefer the abridged script.
- any romantic comedy, it's definitely not my thing.
- any movie that relies purely on gross humour to get laughs, like Epic movie.

Too bad my local cinema always has a lot of noisy asshats in it so I can never enjoy any movie on a night out


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

DarkArmour said:


> Die Another Day and Casino Royale/Quantum of Solace (shuttup, its the same movie and anyone who says otherwise will have their balls shaken not stirred.)


I personally think we would need an entirely separate thread for James Bond.

GoldenEye and Tomorrow Never Dies were my favorite.


----------



## Dannichu

Byrus said:


> any David Lynch filim because I love trippy shit.


I recently watched - and was _completely _thrown by - Mulholland Drive. I didn't think I really understood some of the more complex bits, so I was reading about it online and and realized it was directed by the same guy who did Blue Velvet, which I watched a while ago and really enjoyed (but, again, I don't think I understood it at all). And the other day I watched Eraserhead and the only words I can think of that even vaguely describe it are DEAR GOD. Which I mean in both a very good and very very bad way.

On the other hand, I adore the HSM movies, so clearly I don't need surreal symbolism/a decent plot to enjoy a film.


----------



## Capitain Jay

woah so many films I haven't seen
jesus I feel so left out now ;-;

my favourites:


Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Iron Man
Hot Fuzz
Shaun of the Dead
Star Trek: First Contact
I don't really have any least favourite films due to the fact that the amount of films I've seen probably amounts to something under 30.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

link008 said:


> I personally think we would need an entirely separate thread for James Bond.
> 
> GoldenEye and Tomorrow Never Dies were my favorite.


We have. Best Bond films. 
Never could get into Goldeneye, don't know why. Live & Let Die & Thunderball are my favourites.

1. Hancock
2. Revenge of the Sith
3. Doctor Who the Movie (yes it was crap but I fucking love McGann)
4. I am Legend
5. Saw II

Least favourite:
1. Twilight (never seen the whole thing and never will.)
2. Every Harry Potter movie except for Goblet of Fire.
3. Attack of the Clones
4. Saw IV
5. Super Mario Bros. (yes i've actually seen it.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dannichu said:


> I recently watched - and was _completely _thrown by - Mulholland Drive. I didn't think I really understood some of the more complex bits, so I was reading about it online and and realized it was directed by the same guy who did Blue Velvet, which I watched a while ago and really enjoyed (but, again, I don't think I understood it at all). And the other day I watched Eraserhead and the only words I can think of that even vaguely describe it are DEAR GOD. Which I mean in both a very good and very very bad way.
> 
> On the other hand, I adore the HSM movies, so clearly I don't need surreal symbolism/a decent plot to enjoy a film.


I've been wanting to watch Eraserhead for a long time now, but I am a bit scared of finding it too creepy. I saw part of the scene where the main character cuts open the freaky baby's bandages to find out they're KEEPING HIS ORGANS IN AAAA and it was... word. Is the rest of the film in that vein?

And yeah I think we all enjoy a little intellectual fastfood now and then. I personally don't watch highly commercial movies very often but when I do I can find myself loving them (ie Hot Fuzz :v)


----------



## see ya

ultraviolet said:


> What's wrong with Juno? I thought it was pretty good. o.O


This is all IMO, so yeah. feel free to disagree, but (SPOILER'D BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO START A DEBATE):

The most forced, unnatural dialog ever, terribly shoehorned pop-culture references at every turn (HEY FAMILY PLANNING CLINIC LADY! I'M TALKING ON A HAMBURGER PHONE! ISN'T THAT QUIRKY?! TICTACS THUNDERCATS HONEST TO BLOG LOLOLOL!), annoying smartass spoiled bitch of a main character, the fact that the only reason the guy is on the track team is because LOL GYM SHORTS R FUNNEH, almost complete lack of taking the very real issue of teen pregnancy seriously, annoying faux-indie music...I could go on and on about this movie, honestly.



			
				VPLJ said:
			
		

> Is the rest of the film in that vein?


Pretty much, yeah, though that's definitely the worst part. 

"You _are_ sick..."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

I can't think of any particular order to put these in, so...

Transformers (The 2007 movie _was_ good, dangit! stupid golden compass and its talking polar bears..)
Ocean's Eleven
Airplane!
The Simpsons Movie
A Night at the Opera
Duck Soup


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Exo-Raikou said:


> Ocean's Eleven
> The Simpsons Movie


Both fine movies.


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I've been wanting to watch Eraserhead for a long time now, but I am a bit scared of finding it too creepy. I saw part of the scene where the main character cuts open the freaky baby's bandages to find out they're KEEPING HIS ORGANS IN AAAA and it was... word. Is the rest of the film in that vein?


These comments from the "High Octane Nightmare Fuel" page of tvtropes pretty much sum up my feelings:



Spoiler: Eraserhead




The intro to Eraserhead. That's not to say that the rest of the movie isn't nightmarish as well, mind you, but the simple sight of The Man In The Planet crouched motionless by the window, wrapped in shadows, and then twitching slightly, is probably the single most disconcerting thing in the universe. 

Don't forget the artificial chickens served for dinner by Mary's parents. 
It is astonishing and absurd that Eraserhead has not been mentioned. The entire film is nightmare fuel. This troper was too frightened to stop watching, had nightmares for weeks (the first of which induced vomiting), and developed a phobia all because of this film. While most people probably did not react nearly as badly, it deserves mention. 

This troper is a seasoned, surrealist, Silent Hill-loving bitch, but the last quarter reduced her to an endless stream of horrified obscenities. Scarier still are the mysteries surrounding the special effects. The rumor that the baby puppet is a modified cow fetus seems mostly debunked, but the opposite is true for another facet—it's been confirmed that the umbilical cords used in the film are not only real, but human. A crew member relates here how one landed on another crewman's shoe and he was so Squicked that they had to cease filming for several days. 

To further cement the idea of how utterly horrifying this movie is to some people: This troper actually used to actively look for something that could scare him after he hit about 12. For years nothing inspired any degree of terror, with maybe a few reaching unsettling, but most just being thought of as nothing more than creepy. After 3 years, he saw Eraserhead. He could not stop shaking that night, slept with the lights on, had horrible nightmares for weeks, and to this day cannot look at pictures from the movie out of fear alone. Still, it was a good movie. 

_In heaven, everything is fine. In heaven, everything is fine. You've got your good things ... and you've got mine. _

The above troper is a bad person. :(




Creepy stuff.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Definitely need to watch that.
Oh, in the line of 'films that are gross and creepy but good anyway' I'd have to say Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma (Salò or the 120 days of Sodom) is right up there too. Some parts made me feel quite ill (like when one of the guys puts nails in a piece of cake and feeds it to his daughter, ugh) and the ending is fucking horrible but it is a very good film and a great metaphore for fascist Italy. The President still creeps me the hell out and the Duke is horrible, I think the least reprehensible of the characters (and he's still bloody awful) is the Bishop, if only for the fact that he's the only one of the foursome to have consensual sex with anyone.

Oh and even though I really like this film and watch even the creepy parts I nearly always skip the Circle of Shit because ew. Even when you know it's just marmalade and chocolate it's still disgusting.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I have actually heard about that film and heard bad(-ish) things about it. However, it sounded interesting to me. I dunno how I can track a copy down without using the internet, though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

link008 said:


> I have actually heard about that film and heard bad(-ish) things about it. However, it sounded interesting to me. I dunno how I can track a copy down without using the internet, though.


It is absolutely vile but I strongly recommend it.

You can often find Pier Paolo Pasolini box sets and Salò is always included. Good luck on finding it, I went through a huge amount of trouble to get it.


----------



## Byrus

Dannichu said:


> I recently watched - and was _completely _thrown by - Mulholland Drive. I didn't think I really understood some of the more complex bits, so I was reading about it online and and realized it was directed by the same guy who did Blue Velvet, which I watched a while ago and really enjoyed (but, again, I don't think I understood it at all). And the other day I watched Eraserhead and the only words I can think of that even vaguely describe it are DEAR GOD. Which I mean in both a very good and very very bad way.


Ah, Mulholland drive. I've been dying to see that. (and not just because it has lesbians in it) There was one particular scene someone mentioned to me that had this man in a restaurant describing his nightmare and then it came true or something... The clip got removed from youtube unfortunately and I can't seem to track it down. Gotta have a look around for this one.
I must be really jaded.... Eraserhead didn't throw me at all, but I definitely enjoyed it. The whole atmosphere was so wonderfully creepy and bleak. The man in the planet is probably my favourite scene of anything ever. It's just really well done. Damn, I can't believe I forgot to put this in my top five list, I could ramble about it forever.

It is very hard to get hold of though. Someone uploaded it on youtube a while ago and I watched it there. Hopefully it hasn't been taken down yet.



> On the other hand, I adore the HSM movies, so clearly I don't need surreal symbolism/a decent plot to enjoy a film.


Eh, I just sorta threw that one on the list. To be honest; my hatred for HSM has kinda died down now. The constant adverts and merchandise annoyed me but it isn't as bad now. Plus, you can make anything likeable.

Also, John Carpenter's movies are scary awesome too. Just throwin' that out there. (everyone loves the thing!)


----------



## Dewgong

Eeeh I don't really watch many movies, so I can't really put them in order.

Wall-E was good, Juno was too... I noticed someone mentioned Edward Scissorhands, that movie was cool. CORALINE WAS WONDERFUL

Twlight sucked. Harry Potter as well. high school music sucks so hard that is doesn't deserve to be capitalized.



Dannichu said:


> 5. Howl's Moving Castle


Yes.


----------



## Bombsii

I rewatched Quantum of Solace recently and it was better than I remembered it.
Die Hard 4.0 too.


----------



## foreign contaminant

Dewgong said:


> CORALINE WAS WONDERFUL


yeah, it was. the book was just as good.


----------



## Dannichu

Byrus said:


> Ah, Mulholland drive. I've been dying to see that. (and not just because it has lesbians in it) There was one particular scene someone mentioned to me that had this man in a restaurant describing his nightmare and then it came true or something... The clip got removed from youtube unfortunately and I can't seem to track it down. Gotta have a look around for this one.
> I must be really jaded.... Eraserhead didn't throw me at all, but I definitely enjoyed it. The whole atmosphere was so wonderfully creepy and bleak. The man in the planet is probably my favourite scene of anything ever. It's just really well done. Damn, I can't believe I forgot to put this in my top five list, I could ramble about it forever.


I found the DVD in a used-electronics shop by complete accident and I'd heard good things about it, but had no idea how weird it'd be and really enjoyed watching something that actually made me think. 

Yeah, there's a scene (that, as far as I can tell) doesn't really connect to the rest of the movie in any way (unless maybe you count the whole deam-reality blurring, but the characters don't appear again or anything), where one guy describes "The Man Behind Winkie's" and then, when his friend asks to be shown, they go and look, it shows up and the guy freaks and faints. The Man is _incredibly _creepy, I'll give him that.

Of there's one thing Lynch does very well, it's atmosphere; all of his films that I've seen have a mood that I can't describe, but nothing else I've seen comes close to achieving.

Argh, I hate it when people take down youtube clips x.x Especially when they take down a section of a film that's 10 minutes long because of a 1-minute sex scene or something. I need my 9 minutes of plot to understand the film, dammit!


----------



## GalladeMaster

This is *HARD*!

(in no particular order)
-Wall-E
-KungFu Panda
-Any Harry Potter movie
-Monsters vs Aliens
-Pokemon 3 the movie 

(Least favorite)
-Ben 10 Race Against Time
-Shrek 2
-Shrek the Third
-The Simpsons movie
-Any of the Scary Movie movies


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I have a hard time listing my favorite movies because they tend to fall into two categories: more serious movies, and more comedic movies. So I'm going to list them separately. Yes I know it's way more than five!

More Serious Favorites
-Iron Man
-Secret Window
-Pirates of the Caribbean
-Dragonheart
-Stardust
-Gone in 60 Seconds
-War of the Worlds

More Comedic Favorites
-Kicking and Screaming
-Cheaper By the Dozen
-Yours Mine and Ours
-Shrek
-The Incredibles
-Napoleon Dynamite

Least Favorite Movies
-The Adventures of Sharkboy and Lavagirl
-A Series of Unfortunate Events (because it's so far off from the books)
-Eragon (again because it's so far off from the book)
-Castaway (this is a very good movie, but I can't stand it because it's so sad ;_;)


----------



## sagefo

Favorite:
Donnie Darko
Fight Club
Stir of Echoes
A Scanner Darkly
Akira


----------



## Dannichu

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> -War of the Worlds


Original or remake?



> -Castaway (this is a very good movie, but I can't stand it because it's so sad ;_;)


WIIIIILSOOOOOOOOOON ;~;


----------



## Minish

This is not hard for me at all. XD The only films I really watch are my old videos, most of which are Disney, Pokemon and other childhood films. Oh wow I am lame. Seriously, I've probably watched less than about thirty films in my entire life

In no order (except TLK :D)

1. The Lion King
2. Fellowship of the Ring (haven't been able to watch the last or most of the second, but I adored the first)
3. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (and to some extent the second though the trio lost their adorable high-pitched kiddy voices ;_; *was heartbroken*)
4. Titanic
5. Brokeback Mountain

And then after that would come the third Pokemon film, probably Memoirs of a Geisha, most of the old Disney films (especially Aladdin, Pocahontas, Cinderella, Snow White and a couple of others) and Studio Ghibli (especially Princess Mononoke! <3 And Spirited Away!)

Least favourite... I have no idea. Usually I only watch films I've heard are really good, and then I'll watch a few on chance like Twilight and High School Musical, both of which I found to be good. Though I might have only found Twilight as enjoyable as I did because I was relieved to find it was much better than the books. Mainly because it wasn't made by Stephenie Meyer though - I'd like the books if it was made by someone who actually put the occasionally could-be-very-awesome-and-complicated-if-taken-in-this-way stuff not by accident. D=

If I don't like a film, I'll just stop watching it and then forget the name of it. Only one I can remember that I hate is Jaws. Absolutely awful.


----------



## opaltiger

> Only one I can remember that I hate is Jaws. Absolutely awful.


Jaws was the last good horror movie. :(


----------



## Yarnchu

Dannichu said:


> WIIIIILSOOOOOOOOOON ;~;


So I'm not the only one who cried when the volleyball floated away. ;.;

As for me....

1. Gojira
2. Godzilla vs Destoroyah/Godzilla, King of the Monsters
3. The Dark Knight
4. Mewtwo Strikes Back/The Power of One(did I get the names correct?)
5. Probably Batman Returns, Toy Story, or another Pokemon/Godzilla movie.

Before you say anything, _Gojira_ and _King of the Monsters_ are different films.

As for films I hate....well, aside from the obvious Disney crap that I would never watch, I guess I don't really hate a movie. It's hard enough remembering films I like. :/


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> -Castaway (this is a very good movie, but I can't stand it because it's so sad ;_;)


I must be the only person who found that movie hysterical. Call me coldhearted, but I was on the verge of laughter when Wilson floated away. It was sad, I admit, but I found it rather funny. Loved the movie, though.

I have so many favorite movies. The ones that stand out would have to be...
-Airplane! (I think, in terms of comedy, the only other film to make me laugh harder than this film, that I've seen, was Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
-Monty Python and the Holy Grail (See above)
-Star Trek (The newer one. It was so amazingly awesome. And it had the guy from Heroes in it! :D)
-Wallace and Gromit: Curse of the Were-Rabbit (I like it moreso because it's cute, but there are quite a few moments that I was laughing pretty hard)
-Any Disney Pixar movie (except Cars)
-Any Hayao Miyazaki film (ESPECIALLY NAUSICAA AND THE VALLEY OF THE WIND. I don't know why, but I liked it slightly more than Spirited Away. Slightly)
-The Dark Knight ('nuff said)
-Alice in Wonderland (The old Disney animated one. The new remake looks interesting, though)
-The Prestige (twist ending yay)
-The Illusionist (twist ending yay)

Honorable mentions include Batman Begins, Spider-Man, The Sixth Sense, Back to the Future 1 & 2, The Princess Bride, Edward Scissorhands, Get Smart, Ice Age, the Shrek series, Hoodwinked, and lots of others.

Now for my least favorite, and most disapointing.
-Ice Age: The Meltdown (They really made this one alot less funny than the first one. The only good parts involved Scrat. They'd better redeem themselves with the next movie)
-Annie (Got stuck watching this one day in school. As soon as the first song began, I stopped paying attention)
-Newsies (Half my school loves it. I've seen snippits of it and they're boring as hell. Some of the songs are decent, though)
-Happily N'Ever after (N'Ever seeing this one again [/bad pun])
-live action Disney movies
-all the direct to DVD sequels for Disney movies, and the movies who got these sequels. I lost my respect for them. (Pssst fourth Cinderella movie coming soon, tentatively titled Cinderella IV: The Royal Divorce)'

So yeah, long list there.


----------



## Ninjabait

Favorite:
The Dark Knight, Kung-Fu Panda, Star Wars Episode III - Revenge of the Sith, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (Even though I'm disappointed they cut the Sphinx scene out), and the Lord of the Rings : The Return of the King. The other Star Wars, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, and the Matrix movies are high up, though.

Least:
Eragon, but only after I read the book.
I am Legend, I just kept waiting for something.
/listfail.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Faveorite:Confesions of a shopaholic,shutter island,3 ninjas,and most foregin movies.Foregien movies are awesome <3
Hate:Twilight and some of the Pokemon Movies.Only like 2 though


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Oooh...  So many...  To choose from...  I'll have to say these, in no particular order;

- Kara no Kyoukai: Paradox Spiral
- Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike
- Drunken Master 2
- Akira
- Sherlock Holmes
- Zombieland

Least favorites;
Transformers (Both movies), Avatar


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Favorite:

5. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Any Rocky movie
3. Up (kind of developed an appreciation for it since it was our theme for Winter Percussion last year. It won us Champion so I'm not complaining :D)
2. The Blues Brothers
1. Star Wars VI

Least favorite:
5. The Incredible Hulk (2003)
4. Shrek III
3. Cars
2. All of the Twilight movies
1. Camp Rock (if you even say the term "Jonas Brothers," I will kill someone)


----------



## Solid Rock

Top 5:
The Lion King (Disney's best)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (LOL)
10,000 BC (good, different love story)
The Land Before Time (the first one, the sequels kinda killed it after they hit the double digits, and the original was a bit short, but it was fine)
Spaceballs (Mel Brooks is a genius!)


Bottom 5:
The Wild (blatant rip off of Madagascar)
Avatar (wasn't too crazy about it, plus, it was way too long for me)
Hercules (I never thought Disney would totally ruin  my favorite Greek Myth)
The Island (Had this creepy feeling about it that I didn't like)
High School Musical (wasn't too fond of non-Broadway/non-animated musical movies)

EDIT: Wait! I realized this thread was revived after a year ago. Weird....


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Top 5:

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Inside Man
3. ConAir
4. Chicago
5. Terry Pratchett's Going Postal

Honourable mentions; Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, The Prestige, Ocean's Eleven, Ocean's Thirteen, The Bourne Trilogy, The Hangover, Hot Fuzz, How to Lose Friends & Alienate People, Iron Man, The Godfather, In Bruges, Once, Catch Me If You Can, The Wedding Singer, 50 First Dates, Mean Girls, Sherlock Holmes, Yes Man, Charlie Wilson's War, School of Rock, Up, The Lion King, The Hunchback of Notre Dame and Valkyrie

Bottom 5:

1. All Twilight movies
2. All HSM movies
3. Eragon
4. P.S., I Love You
5. Epic Movie

Dishonourable mentions; every other Seltzer and Friedberg film, Norbit, My Bloody Valentine, Quarantine, Alien vs Predator 1 & 2, The Pacifier, Hannah Montana, Camp Rock, Ocean's Twelve, Hercules


----------



## shy ♡

I never see movies I expect I won't like, so I don't have a 'least favourites' list. And I honestly can't pick just five, sorry. My all-time favourite movie is Fight Club; I can see that movie over and over, it's just brilliant. I also love any movie by Quentin Tarantino, any movie Tom Hanks is in (Apollo 13 and Forrest Gump especially), weird-ass sci-fi shit like Memento, 12 Monkeys, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind; and musicals like Sweeney Todd, Chicago, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, etc.

Man, I could go on forever, so I'll just stop here. (Milk is great too though. Ok. That's it.)


----------



## Dannichu

Finally got around to watching Hot Fuzz. It was as good as everyone says it is, and I particularly enjoyed it because I live in _exactly_ the sort of town Pegg was paordying when he wrote the film. Ooharrr.

Also, the main character did Sociology at Canterbury University. Which is just fantastic <333


----------



## Minish

1. The Lion King (<3)
2. Princess Mononoke
3. Spirited Away
4. Aladdin
5. The Little Mermaid

Yes, they're all Disney/Studio Ghibli. Shut up. :P

As for other films... I really like the Lord of the Rings trilogy, Titanic (again, shut up), the first two Harry Potter films (I like the others well enough though), House of Flying Daggers, and a whole heap of other Disney/Studio Ghibli films. Oh, and Slumdog Millionaire was pretty great.


----------



## Fireworks

uh there are so many good movies to list, but I'm just going to mention The Shawshank Redemption right now, might edit in more later if I can be bothered

as for bad ones, The Matrix movies are very good examples of boring, overhyped stuff
edit: the 2nd and 3rd ones at least


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This is haaaard.
> 
> 1: Priest
> 2: Any Monty Pyton film. I CAN'T CHOOSE ):
> 3: Ma Vie En Rose
> 4: Hot Fuzz
> 5: Clockwork Orange
> 
> pfft I have so many other films I love. Oh well. I don't really dislike any films because I only watch things I think I might like.


Posted this ages ago and thought I'd give an update... I've probably posted another update somewhere in the thread but whatever.

1. American Beauty
2. Grimm Love
3. Priest
4. Hot Fuzz
5. Monty Python (in general)

There's a bunch of other films I love but if I had to pick I'd say this is as good a list as any. I reccomend them all. I don't really have a 'bad films' list but I really don't like the '*whatever* Movie' things those two brothers keep making.


----------



## Ruby

Squarewalker said:


> as for bad ones, The Matrix movies are very good examples of boring, overhyped stuff


Even the first one?


----------



## Fireworks

Ruby said:


> Even the first one?


To be fair, I had only seen the 2nd and 3rd ones, and then never bothered to watch the first, being convinced that it must suck just as much as its follow-ups, and had never been told by anyone until now that it might be worth watching, only heard people either agreeing with me, or overhyping the entire series. 

Either way, most likely not going to watch the first one even if people could convince me that it's much better than the other two. Edited my previous post, though.


----------



## opaltiger

Squarewalker said:


> To be fair, I had only seen the 2nd and 3rd ones, and then never bothered to watch the first, being convinced that it must suck just as much as its follow-ups, and had never been told by anyone until now that it might be worth watching, only heard people either agreeing with me, or overhyping the entire series.


Ohhhh dear. Yeah, the second and third are absolutely awful, but the first you sort of have to see. Also, wtf, why on earth would you watch the sequels first? I imagine they're even worse if you have no clue what's going on. Believe me, no one insists the sequels are any good. All the praise belongs solely to the original.


----------



## Fireworks

opaltiger said:


> Ohhhh dear. Yeah, the second and third are absolutely awful, but the first you sort of have to see. Also, wtf, why on earth would you watch the sequels first? I imagine they're even worse if you have no clue what's going on. Believe me, no one insists the sequels are any good. All the praise belongs solely to the original.


A friend had been working at a video store and he had lended me the sequels (they didn't have the first one); this was like 4-5 years ago, and I hadn't known about other ways of obtaining movies back then, otherwise would've started with the first one.


----------



## Clover

vaaaaguely in order,
The Parent Trap (1998 remake)
The Digimon Movie
the third Pokémon movie
the first Pokémon movie
... Serenity?

I mostly stopped... watching movies when I was ten. Oh, right--

Spirited Away
My Neighbor Totoro
Kiki's Delivery Service
... Wall-E was good
... the second Pokémon movie?

ETA: those are an extension of my faves, I can't think of any movies I really... hate. I'll leave the room when most movies are on, though, especially if it's my dad that's watching them and they're so very loud. I hate loud noises :(

I can't count how many movies I've never seen and don't care to. Star Wars, Matrix, ... I've seen the first PotC, maybe... most things. :x


----------



## nastypass

No real order here:

-Tombstone
-Fight Club
-Dirty Harry
-Blazing Saddles
-Young Frankenstein
-Pulp Fiction
-Reservoir Dogs
-Inglorious Basterds

eighters gonna eight

Stuff I can't stand:

Anything made by M Night Shyamalamadingdong post-Sixth Sense
WHAT A TWEEST
The Last Airbender (yes yes i know this is kind of repeating myself but this deserves a special place in hell)


----------



## Dannichu

MidnightSaboteur said:


> ... Serenity?


Yesssss. Totally forgot that was an actual film (I keep thinking it was a super-long episode of Firefly). Absolutely brilliant. <3

Relatedly, I'd also like to mention the Buffy the Vampire Slayer movie as one of the most hilariously bad films in cinema history. Please, please do not in any way judge the TV show based on the film.


----------



## reecemysocksoff

1.The Prestige (Such a clever film, an amazing plot twist, good acting across the board and a magnificent storyline)
2.Trainspotting (Hard hitting, disturbing while also hilarious and upbeat about it all)
3.Inception (Slowly becoming my favourite film, a masterpiece from Christopher Nolan, a completely original concept with great acting, great effects, great music, interesting characters and just a mind blowing experience. SEE IT!)
4.Toy Story Trilogy (I couldn't pick just one, so I put all three there. Did you know it's a scientific fact that if you don't like Toy Story you are not a Human Being.)
5.UP (Another Gem from PIXAR, an emotional roller-coaster of a film, which will ahve you in tears within the first fifteen minutes, and then tears of laughter for the remainder. Thoroughly deserving of it's best picture nomination =D)


----------



## spaekle

I don't like narrowing lists down! >:o

Haven't seen a _whole_ lot of movies but here are ones I like, I guess.

*MOVIES THAT ARE REALLY COOL:*

Anything Miyazaki touches
The Matrix (I've only seen the first one; I'm apparently not missing much though.)
2001: A Space Odyssey
Dr. Strangelove
American Psycho (I really need to read the book)
Inception (it's so good you don't even care about the similarities to The Matrix!)
The Dark Knight
The Human Centipede

*MOVIES THAT REALLY SUCK BALLS:*

Pretty much every single Dreamworks CG Animation (Shrek was okay before I was forced to watch it 9001 times in various social situations as a child. I haven't seen HTTYD.) 
Pretty much every single straight-to-video Disney sequel (with TLK2 as a big exception)
The 2010 Alice in Wonderland. (They had the right formula for it to be another guilty pleasure Johnny Depp/Tim Burton movie... and then they, like, took a piss in said formula or something.)
 This list is kind of lacking because I usually don't see movies unless I'm fairly convinced I'll like them.


----------



## opaltiger

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Inception (it's so good you don't even care about the similarities to The Matrix!)


What, in that both feature "reality" and "non-reality"? :P That's hardly unique to the Matrix. Inception is a lot cleverer at what it does.


----------



## spaekle

I was thinking more along the lines of "people go into dream world and fuck things up/walk on walls while things meant to protect dream world are out to get them, also main character has to choose between the dream and reality". But yeah, the similarities aren't noticeable enough to be glaringly obvious. I think both are awesome takes on a similar concept. :v


----------



## Tailsy

The ending of Inception pissed me off because ambiguous endings are my biggest pet peeve, but otherwise I absolutely adored it. 

*Favourites*
Airplane! (hilarious and a classic. I know the whole thing pretty much by heart but I could still watch it all day.)
Princess Mononoke (my favourite Miyazaki film that I've seen. Beautiful and wonderfully crafted.)
Inception (that huge budget? WORTH IT. Loved the concept, the storytelling, and the wall-walking sequences. Even though I didn't like the Dom/Mol subplot.)
Hot Fuzz (why anyone wouldn't love this film is a concept that's beyond me.)
Mean Girls (most quotable film ever made. Hysterical. :D)

... I don't really have least favourite films. If I don't think I'll like something I probably just won't watch it. :B


----------



## Dannichu

opaltiger said:


> What, in that both feature "reality" and "non-reality"? :P That's hardly unique to the Matrix. Inception is a lot cleverer at what it does.


I still think The Matrix is the superior film, though; the use of Eastern and Western philosophy and religion was better done than Inception's use of Freudian psychology, I thought, and while Inception was doubtlessly very pretty (I _loved_ the antigravity fight scene near the end), The Matrix was truly groundbreaking with its use of 'bullet time' and so on.

But in terms of borrowing from The Matrix, Inception did an infinitely better job of it than Avatar did.


----------



## opaltiger

Dannichu said:


> I still think The Matrix is the superior film, though; the use of Eastern and Western philosophy and religion was better done than Inception's use of Freudian psychology, I thought, and while Inception was doubtlessly very pretty (I _loved_ the antigravity fight scene near the end), The Matrix was truly groundbreaking with its use of 'bullet time' and so on.
> 
> But in terms of borrowing from The Matrix, Inception did an infinitely better job of it than Avatar did.


I thought The Matrix was too straightforward. After we got past the whole red pill/blue pill part, everything was clear: the Matrix was the Matrix, reality was reality. From there on it was pretty much just a science fiction action film. Whereas Inception deliberately blurred the difference between dream and reality - far, far more so than the Matrix did. I _liked_ the ending, and so far have thought of a number of interpretations, all of which are meaningful and interesting in their own way.

edit: also the actual plot of the Matrix - chosen one! - is a complete mess.


----------



## voltianqueen

I love the Lion King, it's my favorite Disney movie. Also like Avatar, Forrest Gump, Dances with Wolves, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Howl's Moving Castle, Tokyo Godfathers, Young Frankenstein, Star Trek (the latest one - I haven't the slightest bit of Star Trek knowledge, but I liked it enough to watch it 3 times), Coraline, Monsters Inc.... There's many more, but I'm starting to get lazy.

There's not many movies I dislike, either, but I do remember that I hated Doogal ._.


----------



## ShadowUmbreon

Favorites (in no paticular order):
-Monty Python and the Holy Grail
-Shaun of the Dead
-The Hudsucker Proxy
-UP
-Anything having to do with Harry Potter. (only because the books were fantastic)
-The Invention of Lying

Movies That Make My Brain Explode
-Twilight
-Some odd movie I saw at my friends house that had something to do with a "Thunderdome"
-Shrek 3

I know, I mostly watch comedies. <3
And I couldn't just list five favorites.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Favorites (in no particular order)
Pirates of the Caribbean I
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Star Wars: Episode V, The Empire Strikes Back
Labyrinth (Even though David Bowie is a creeper)
The Dark Knight
Plus one More! Pokemon 4ever ( I'm not sure why, it's my favorite pokemon movie, though)

Dislike:
Shrek 3 & 4 (even though I've never seen them)
The Twilight Saga (even though I've never seen it)
annd, let's see, perhaps one I've seen...
Harry Potter 5, the book was better.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Dannichu said:


> Original or remake?


It seems I never saw this. =O Remake. I saw the original and honestly I didn't like it at all. At least I remember not liking it at all; I only saw it once and a long time ago at that. 

The remake I loved. But I've watched it recently and I lost a good deal of my enchantment this time around; I noticed a lot more plot holes and a lot less logic than I had previously. Though, I still love Robbie <3



> WIIIIILSOOOOOOOOOON ;~;


;-;

With the exception of _War of the Worlds_, my previous favorite and least favorite movies list still stands. HOWEVER, I have a few to add. =)

Least Favorite Movies Part Two

- _King Arthur_ (the 2004 one, I don't know if there are others.) It just didn't really capture my attention. It wasn't a bad movie or anythinf (sorry if you liked it) but the characters just weren't really interesting to me and I got bored pretty quick.

- _E.T._ I saw it recently and the scene where E.T. is dying _really_ creeped me out for some reason. And then there's the whole infamous fridge logic incident; logical flaws as big as that really turn me off from a movie or book.

- _NIM'S ISLAND_. This one tops everything on my least favorite movies list. There are so many improbabilities in that movie. It drives me crazy. There was never any explanation of who sends the supplies to the islands, other than that they're just sent; is her dad paying for the books that are sent to Nim? Because otherwise that's incredibly ridiculous that they'd just send her random books for free. And those lizards should not have survived being flung twenty feet into the air to scare off the tourists, at least not without injuries. There were a ton of other things that bothered me about that movie. However, I would have forgiven the movie of all its faults if, heartless as it sounds, Nim's father did not ever come back. Let's face it, it could not have been more unlikely that he survived. But he did.

...As a last parting positive note for _Nim's Island_, I always enjoy watching (or reading about) the relationship between a girl/woman and her attractive, adventure-loving male imaginary friend. Not sure why, I just do.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Favorite: 1. Fight Club
              2. Donnie Darko
              3. Pulp Fiction
              4. Slumdog Millionaire
              5. either The Matrix or Inception
EDIT: Blade Runner! If you can get past the god-awful voice-overs, it's an AMAZING movie. Then again, I am a sucker for thought inducing sci-fi flicks. And Harrison Ford.
Worst: Well... It's hard, because generally I try really hard to avoid movies I know I won't like. But, eh... the second Nightmare On Elm Street was pretty bad. And The Crazies. That was painful.


----------



## harryden

Mine 5 favorite movies are:

Inception
Salt
Fast & Furious
Step UP3D
The Expendables


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

^Uh.... is that a Bot?


----------

